# Iwagumi scape: Converted to Shrimp/Moss Wonderland, New pics 2/15/12 last page



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi, this is my first try at Iwagumi style aquascaping.

I am open to any suggestions. Can you tell what the focal point is? I like the rock on the left, but I am not sold on the right side of the tank.

Criticisms ...

Thanks in advance.Updated pic


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Seems to me, especially from the last shot, that removing the rock that's closest to the front glass would give the tank more depth and less crowding.

Then maybe increase the gap between the two groups a bit to make it appear less centered.

In the end it all comes down to what you like yourself, aka personal preference.


----------



## BettaBoy (Dec 14, 2010)

Are you going to have c02 becuase that makes a difference.

PS i like it


----------



## mmelnick (Mar 5, 2010)

Personally I would keep the rock on the right and ditch the rest. I think that would make for a really nice looking setup. Simple and streamlined.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, I changed it around a bit. Took out 2 of the rocks. The rock closest to the glass is about 1.5 inches from it.
Yes I plan on using CO2, I have an ADA setup on the way. I plan on growing a HC carpet emmersed first. Then when it is well established, filling the tank and using an Eheim 2213 and CO2. The light is a 27W Archaea fixture.


















Tis better?

Do the 2 on the right look like one? I think they really will when the green grows in. 
Maybe add one more rock?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would avoid using an even number of rocks. Three is a good number.

The smallest rock on the right will likely be covered when your plants grow in.

Currently, your focal point is not clear; the large rock on the left draws attention, but the two rocks on the right also draw strong attention. In addition, both are placed approximately 1/3 from the edge of the aquarium, giving this appearance of symmetry. 

I would use a larger rock on the left, and two medium sized rocks (in between the two you currently have) on the right.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, I put my largest rock, which i didn't think would fit, on the left. I think I am more on the right track.

Should the left rock be pointing toward the others?

Hmm?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Alright, I think I have got it.

I turned the left rock about 15 degrees to show more of the awesome darker striated facing.










Do I have it? Yes/no?
I still need to move a bit of the substrate under the rocks for flow and support.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

Nooo, I don't know why but I really don't like it that way but can offer no suggestions.

I liked it more before.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hadley said:


> Nooo, I don't know why but I really don't like it that way but can offer no suggestions.
> 
> I liked it more before.


Well, I think it was a bit too "busy" before. That is why i cut it back. Im not sure about that huge rock on the left. Damn, I consider myself a bit of an artist, but this is tough. Should I move the tall rock on the right closer to the large one?


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Put that flat side facing us on the left rock onto the substrate. point to the right when you do it.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

dirtyhermit said:


> Put that flat side facing us on the left rock onto the substrate. point to the right when you do it.


U mean the side with the deep grooves? Or the side that is on the righthand side?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay,

It would be bad to put the flat side of a rock against the back glass, right?>

without doing that, I have this.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

I think this is it.










Opinions?


----------



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

I like it, good luck on your first attempt at iwagumi.


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Those stones are awesome! Great choices, personally i like all of the arrangements but preferred the first. I just liked the narrow passage way between the cliffs you had going on  Subscribed to this thread, GL HF!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I like the final arrangement best. The only thing I would do is tilt the small stone in the foreground more vertically so that it won't be completely hidden when the plants fill in.

I just started two iwagumi tanks recently as well (link to journal in signature). Definitely keep us updated with the progress.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

i like the second last pic but the biggest rocks on left should be sunk down a bit
a little bit more on the front one
and or substrate mounded up the front a bit
i dont like steep drop off at the base of it


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

willknowitall said:


> i like the second last pic but the biggest rocks on left should be sunk down a bit
> a little bit more on the front one
> or and substrate mounded up the front a bit
> i dont like steep drop off at the base of it


Yeah, the idea is to flush the bases up. I don't like dropoffs either.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

subscribed. i also like the last one but would like to see the small stone vertical.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks to all those who subscribed. Hope not to disappoint.
Yeah, I was thinking about replacing the small stone with one of the others, or smashing one of the others to make a new stone. I will get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the final shot you posted, it looks great.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, I'm not touching a thing.(Promise to myself)


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

good start ! subscribed...


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

OK. I realize something. As long as I don't have this tank planted(plants are in the mail) I will keep dicking about with the hardscape. Maybe I am done, maybe not. 

Still open to opinions though.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

I like it the best so far...but personally i think the one up front needs to be on the left side, so the largest rock has a stone on either side...that's the aesthetic from mr. Amano himself. you can go to his online magazine, aqua journal and see his "rules" on iwagumi, that might inspire you some more...

good luck.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

spyke said:


> I like it the best so far...but personally i think the one up front needs to be on the left side, so the largest rock has a stone on either side...that's the aesthetic from mr. Amano himself. you can go to his online magazine, aqua journal and see his "rules" on iwagumi, that might inspire you some more...
> 
> good luck.


I have just the stone for that..


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

i think that last one looks good but it kind of looks flat to me. maybe put one of the stones on a higher plain by raising the substrate? just a thought.


----------



## mmelnick (Mar 5, 2010)

rickztahone said:


> i think that last one looks good but it kind of looks flat to me. maybe put one of the stones on a higher plain by raising the substrate? just a thought.


Agreed. I woudl leave the 2 ont eh right exactly where they are and move the left rock up a bit by building up the hill.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just in case you didn't know this...

You can change the orientation of the screws on the light fixture where it attaches to the tank (so that it's on the outside of the tank instead of in the water). Just remove the two metal screws underneath where the gray holder piece attaches to the metal arms, flip it around, and then reattach the screws.

This way, it gives a cleaner look when you're looking at it.


----------



## switcharoo (Sep 5, 2010)

forrestp38829 said:


> I think this is it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is my fav :bounce:


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

switcharoo said:


> this is my fav :bounce:


Thanks, I have been out of town for a few days, holiday stuffs.

Now, I am back home, and I'm not sure if anyone will like this, but I moved things around quite a bit. Took the smaller rock out completely and replaced with an awesome rock that looks like a sharktooth and is a rige when in the soil.

And I laid the medium rock over on its side and pushed it into the hill.
I will post pics later.


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing it planted!


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, this is what i think i am going to go with.
I like the 2 "valleys" between the larger and smaller stones, and the stone on the right has a really cool quartz deposit on it.


















I know it is pretty drastically different than the last one.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

I originally wanted to go all HC carpet. Recently I have had the idea to put some sort of background plant in. I am not sure if it would close this aquascape in or add depth.

Opinions, with regard to the type of plant, or if I should do it?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I originally wanted an all-HC carpet too, but then I saw some tanks with dwarf hairgrass backgrounds and I thought they looked better. It helps break the monotony a bit.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

i believe that with your new scape you will need a very small foreground plant like HC because the stones do not have much height. Anything else will probably just completely hide your smaller stones.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, I am planning on trimming the HC. I know it is a b!#[email protected] to keep up, but I am willing to try.

U think it will grow higher than .5"?


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the new scape better. And I think the dwarf hairgrass in the background is a great idea. I am planning to do a similar scape with brazilian microsword in the back of mine. That is a little thicker than dhg and I like the look better.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

i think the rock on the right needs to be positioned vertically rather than horizontal.


----------



## zelilaa (Nov 26, 2010)

The 7th one was PERFECT!!! 
Nooooooo put it back to #7......
puhleeeez? :{D


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

I finally got it planted! Well, mostly. I made a small acrylic divider to go in the back until I can get my background planted. Probably going to go with DHG.


















Don't mind the small pool of water in the foreground. I keep the tank tilted back, I just let it down for the pic.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking for opinions on the type of background plant I should use.


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

I like DHG myself. I am currently setting up a 10gal iwagumi and in the opposite situation that you are. I have my DHG background grown in fairly nicely, but only have a minimal amount of HC, due to it melting in transit. 

Also, nice job on the hardscape layout. I really like the positioning.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, I actually am going to use polygonum sp. sao palo. It kinda looks like bamboo, and I think that if it is placed in the right area, I will look very nice.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, I received the polygonum sp. and got it planted.
It suffered a bit in the cold, but maybe it will pull through.

Here are a few new pics, I am very pleased with the rate of growth from the HC.
I plan on removing the acrylic divider today, I am not sure that it has/or will serve any real purpose.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Growth update.
HC still spreading, polygonum sprung back to life, and has grown also.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks cool. I especially like the relationship between the large rock and the smaller one.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Often the 'rules' dictate that odd numbers of stones should be used... somehow, yours still looks good. Rulebreaker.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

non_compliance said:


> Often the 'rules' dictate that odd numbers of stones should be used... somehow, yours still looks good. Rulebreaker.


THere are only 3 stones. Last I checked that was still an odd number. :icon_wink


Im thinking about using a shorter plant around the mid size stone, such as brazillian microsword. Ideas?


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Ha it is possible he overlooked the third one, I did at first until I read the posts (even though its in 2 of the pictures).
subscribed


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Haha.... in the first post it looks like the small stone is part of the biggest one...

no wonder it looks so good!  Still, nice job... I like it.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

non_compliance said:


> Haha.... in the first post it looks like the small stone is part of the biggest one...
> 
> no wonder it looks so good!  Still, nice job... I like it.


Lol Yeah i see what you mean. Thanks mate.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

forrestp38829 said:


> OK. I realize something. As long as I don't have this tank planted(plants are in the mail) I will keep dicking about with the hardscape. Maybe I am done, maybe not.
> 
> Still open to opinions though.


This was so close, just a bit more tweaking. I think your substrate is too deep in the foreground area. Hc doesent require so much substrate. I have 3/4 inch substrate in the foreground of my Mini S. Both stones on your current scape are the same height and makes it look too symetrical. Also the deep substrate makes the scape look flat.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

MARIMOBALL said:


> This was so close, just a bit more tweaking. I think your substrate is too deep in the foreground area. Hc doesent require so much substrate. I have 3/4 inch substrate in the foreground of my Mini S. Both stones on your current scape are the same height and makes it look too symetrical. Also the deep substrate makes the scape look flat.


I agree with you to an extent. I loved the first set of configs. The soil was much more varied. It has slumped down from where it started. I'm not really sure how to prevent this. I have the aquarium tilted back. And, I am aware that the substrate is a bit too deep, but i used an underlayer of large grain AS and a topcoat of powder. I do not know how to separate the 2 to start over, and I dont want them mixed together in a new scape. If anyone has any ideas on how to separate the 2, I am all ears. I am willing to uproot everything and start over, if I can figure that bit out. I know i could fashion some sort of graduated screen system, but damn. That seems like a lot of doing, just to separate soils.
Opinions?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Redoing a tank that size is not much work. But you can also remove the front (foreground) substrate and leave the rest undisturbed. This way you can create a steeper slope and just have to add powder aquasoil to the front. Look at my thread thats what i did.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Redoing a tank that size is not much work. But you can also remove the front (foreground) substrate and leave the rest undisturbed. This way you can create a steeper slope and just have to add powder aquasoil to the front. Look at my thread thats what i did.


I think I will be removing some of the front substrate. It really has flattened out. The HC is growing great, and the polygonum is a crazy fast grower. I have just been cutting the stems in half and replanting them. Seems to work fine. I look forward to it growing beyond the surface when I do get the tank filled.
Also, I have thousands and thousands of springtails. At least, I think that is what they are. I used to breed Dart frogs, so I have quite a bit of experience with tropical springtails. These are probably just their temperate cousins. I will have updated pics in the AM.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

New pic time.
I still plan on removing a portion of the foreground substrate and moving it to the back.

































And a blurry image of a springtail. Those guys are small, and fast.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Just a few more growth pics. I should be filling the tank in the next week.
I am just waiting on a few things from AFA.
I am still looking for some Brazillian micosword. If you have any, PM me.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

it's looking good!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

what light are you using? looks great so far =)


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> what light are you using? looks great so far =)


I'm using the Archaea 27W clip on. Shown here http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=72_74&products_id=450
I love it


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, finally some real progress.

Got her filled the other day. No melting yet. I hope that letting the HC establish a very strong root system will keep the melting to a minimum.

And sorry about the filter pipes. I will be getting some glass ones very soon.



















Still unsure about livestock list.
Any suggestions?


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

That carpet is so thick and lush! Very nice job!!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

have you decided on stocking?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Newman said:


> have you decided on stocking?


I know for sure that I would like to have some CRS. I am wide open to suggestions, as far as fish are concerned.

I think it would be wise to go with one of the bolder fish species, since i have very little cover for them to hide in.
I like the little chili rasboras.
Any ideas?


----------



## Blue_Ram (Sep 6, 2010)

I tried to keep CRS in a Mini M and they did not have any offspring. I hear that they will do better in a larger 20 gal instead of the smaller tanks.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

keep the CRS in cooler water, softer water, and very clean water as far as parameters go. they should breed then. also feed lots of high quality foods including fresh vegetables.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't think I want to try to breed the shrimp to start with. I just want a small, healthy population to watch. And my water is of utmost cleanliness. I use the same ro/di water that i use for my reef tanks.
Anyone have suggestions for shrimp safe fish?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

otos are 100% shrimp safe. maybe 5 otos? lol...
I meant your water not only has to start out clean, but has to STAY clean all the time while in the tank


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome tank! I agree with you that this is harder than it looks. I spent 30 minutes last night trying to figure out rock positions in my 5 gallon and ended up with nothing. Its tough making them just right! This looks perfect now. Great job.

I like to put CPD's (Celestial Pearl Danios) with my shrimp and otocinclus like Newman suggested.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, that's it.
I am going to have to do something about my CO2 situation.
3 days, and my tank is empty. I obviously have a leak somewhere, just not sure where. I know for sure it isn't in the regulator/needle valve area. It must be after the needle valve.

For how long will my plants be ok without CO2 supplementation? The Drop checker is already blue again.

Thanks


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

forrestp38829 said:


> Ok, that's it.
> I am going to have to do something about my CO2 situation.
> 3 days, and my tank is empty. I obviously have a leak somewhere, just not sure where. I know for sure it isn't in the regulator/needle valve area. It must be after the needle valve.
> 
> ...


I haven't read your previous posts in this thread, but are you sure that your CO2 tank is being filled completely? When you get it filled again, ask if they fill by weight-- if they say no, then take your business elsewhere.

My 5lb CO2 tank will last less than a week when it's not filled completely, but will last over 3 months when I have it filled elsewhere (where they fill by weight).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> I haven't read your previous posts in this thread, but are you sure that your CO2 tank is being filled completely? When you get it filled again, ask if they fill by weight-- if they say no, then take your business elsewhere.
> 
> My 5lb CO2 tank will last less than a week when it's not filled completely, but will last over 3 months when I have it filled elsewhere (where they fill by weight).
> 
> ...


Very interesting.
It is a paintball store, not sure if that is determinate or not.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Update:
Still going well. I had a bit of an issue with the cursed needle valve. I have got to find a solenoid for this thing. I added some DHG and a bit of Mini Pellia. And I picked up 4 of the most efficient snails I have ever seen. I am used to salt water, where the snails scoff at algae, and continue eating "who knows what"
Still mucking about with the CO2, I think that if i can get the needle valve set to a nice low rate, then just turn the ASA valve on before i go to work every day....maybe?
I just don't know. I thought that I would have more control over the rate of CO2, but I guess I will have to spend a couple hundred bucks for that.
I am picking up some celestial pearl danios this weekend. They are terribly cute. And man, are they tiny. I had no concept of just how small they are, until I saw them in person.
















ANd for whatever reason, my "Mystery" snail loves my CO2 diffuser. He may be trying to stop it, after all the trouble i have had.


----------



## Blice (Mar 7, 2011)

forrestp38829 said:


> I just don't know. I thought that I would have more control over the rate of CO2, but I guess I will have to spend a couple hundred bucks for that.


I was able to get my co2 down to 10+ seconds per bubble using the needle valves for model airplanes.. I just went to my nearest hobby shop and asked for their best needle valve for model airplanes. It cost $10.

The connections on it are for smaller tubes than normal so I had to buy a 'converter' that was at my LFS. 

Great looking tank by the way!! Very beautiful HC and I love the rocks.

Here's a picture of the needle valve; it's the second one:









The idea wasn't mine, source is this page: http://andygags.tripod.com/valves.htm


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Blice said:


> I was able to get my co2 down to 10+ seconds per bubble using the needle valves for model airplanes.. I just went to my nearest hobby shop and asked for their best needle valve for model airplanes. It cost $10.
> 
> The connections on it are for smaller tubes than normal so I had to buy a 'converter' that was at my LFS.
> 
> ...


Excellent!
Thanks mate!
I plan to check it out this weekend.
I managed to get the rate down pretty low, I'm waiting to see what the drop checker looks like in the morning.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

scape is lookin really cool. i really like the smaller rock placement.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I picked up 3 Celestial Pearl Danios, and 2 Emerald rasboras today. They are having fun exploring the tank...so far. They don't really like it when I get too close though.
The LFS has them in a FLuval Edge. Took the poor girl 30min to get those 5 fish. I would have bought more, but I felt sorry for her.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Bad news, within 6hrs of purchase, I have flushed 2 CPD's.
I went out to get some dinner, and come back to a couple crunchy little fish on the carpet. I suspect that my niece is the culprit, because I caught her tapping on the glass.
Oh well. I may just get some more of the emerald rasboras, they seem much bolder than the CPD's.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, Update. I went back to LFS and purchased 2more CPD's and another Emerald rasbora. They definitely seem more laid back than the CPD's. And this pygmy Cory who was just too cute to pass up, plus I want to keep an odd number of fish. I think I have 1 male:2 female for both CPD's and Emeralds. I am just going to leave them alone for a bit. They don't seem to mind me infront of the tank, some will even take cyclopeeze almost straight from my fingers. But my niece, they hate. She is still wrestling with the concept of "HANDS OFF" I tried to take some pics of the new fish, but dang are they fast.

Anyways, HC is recovering well. Looks a bit stringy right now.
















Cory was all too easy to photograph, they seem to love the attn.
























I just ordered some CRS, should be in by end of week.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Update: HC slowly melted to little wispy strands. I started dosing Fe and it is slowly coming back. We will see. I got some shrimpies at a darn good deal from Bsmith here on the forum. I asked for 5 SS/S grades. And he sent me 2 SS, and 3 SSS. I guess that I have at least one mature female. BC she now has eggs. When these females are gravid, do they still need to be fertilized? Or do they not carry eggs unless the are fertilized? I will read up on it, but I thought I would ask. Anyway. Update pics:


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Any updated pics? Great pic details btw, I can't take a decent tank pic to save my life.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

How do you like those dwarf emerald rasboras? I've been contemplating getting those fish. Are they pretty shy? Have you had any (rasboras) jump? I'm trying to decide between CPD's and those dwarf emeralds.

Awesome tank too.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

i see you have THE BOOK on the side of the tank


----------



## TheGreatWol (Nov 3, 2010)

How is the growth of the polygonum? Also where were you able to get it?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, sorry. I have been super busy with new job. Plus my GF is flying in from L.A. at the end of this month. Trying to get everything in order. I have cut the polygonum way back. You can see in the last pic, the stalk on the left was getting ratty. Soon, they all were. About the only thing growing rapidly is the DHG. And yes, I love LOVE the little rasboras. They seem to be much bolder than the CPD's. I can actually feed the Emeralds and watch them eat. Whereas the CPD's only come out to eat after I have walked across the room. I can lie on my bed across the room and watch all of the fish swim about and play, but as soon as I get up to check them out closer, they all cluster behind the large rock. They really pack in tight too. I have had a couple of the emeralds go carpet surfing. I think my niece was hitting the tank when I was not looking. I am pretty sure that they are eating my shrimp babies. Hard to believe that these tiny fish are capable of eating anything tbh. Will post updated pics this weekend. Thanks again

Oh, and yeah, THE BOOK was a gift from my GF for my birthday. Good to have a lady who "gets" you.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

hi
firstly great tank!
but i think it looked better towards the start much simpler.
but thats just my opinion, good luck


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

Tank looks great, nuff said


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Completely revamped tank. Post move. Pics to follow.



















I am going to do a shrimp and moss tank. I am starting a new ADA reef tank, and it is taking most of my attention. But I will take this opportunity to pat myself on the back for successfully drilling an overflow hole, and a return in the ADA 60-F.(Since my gf didn't seem very impressed.)


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

I received a buttload of mosses today. I just got home from work. Had time to tie them to rocks and throw them in the tank. My wood should be nice and waterlogged tomorrow. Then I will tie some of the moss onto the wood and replace. Gonna see where this takes me. 



























Comments/suggestions? I will repost pics with the wood. Trying to wrap my head around wood mixed with stone.


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

Lookin good  What happened to the HC?


----------



## mwuf15 (Aug 3, 2010)

forrestp38829 said:


> New pic time.
> 
> 
> And a blurry image of a springtail. Those guys are small, and fast.


what kind of plants are these?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

mwuf15 said:


> what kind of plants are these?




Lol That is the HC that he was referring to. _hemianthus callitrichoides_ i think.

I pulled all that crap out. It just became an anchor for algae. So hard to pull strings of algae, and not take the HC with it. I ditched the CO2 and I am going to do a moss tank and try to breed these shramps. I got rid of my CPD's also.

I am starting a new reef tank also. So I am diverting more attn to it ATM.

ADA 60-F. I drilled it and plumed it, got everything, just waiting on the Outdoor paint that I used to waterproof the refugium area, as well as improve light reflectivity.
The stand is actually a Kitchen Island, I took the wheels off and it really looks Badass with the tank on it.









Quick junky shot of the tank, overflows from http://www.glass-holes.com/ BUy from them and you wont be sorry









Sneak preview of my Hardscape


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

I am loving the red stand, that's going to look great!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Man....jealous...60f nano reefs are SICK!!!...


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

*Ferts kill CRS*

I don't know if you already know that but in case not, I noticed you have dosed fertilizer and that will kill all your beautiful CRS Grade SS, SSS (expensive) cause Fertilizer contains 'copper' and they are very sensible species, they don't appreciate that. 

If you want to use CO2 and fert, Amano Shrimp would be a better choice.

Btw, what really happened to your HC? they used to look green and healthy then turned to yellow? Did u trim them down?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Iron will kill all of my CRS?

Cause that is all I dosed.

ANd now I have several more CRS than when I started.

I am well aware of the dangers of Cu to inverts, I have been a long time Reef aquarium hobbyist. Thanks for the tip though. I am sure someone benefited from reading it.
ANd I am not sure what happened to the HC, I thought it needed Iron, but lots of it melted away. What remained eventually became nice and green again, but by then I was over it. It was just so hard to do any algae maintenance without uprooting the HC. I stopped dosing CO2, as stated earlier. I am just going to see how the shrimp do without the fish around.

Oh and I took the "arms" off the stand. I think it looks much better with the rimless ADA look.


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

forrestp38829 said:


> Iron will kill all of my CRS?
> 
> Cause that is all I dosed.
> 
> ...


I never dose any ferts in my shrimp tank.
If you see your shrimp running everywhere like a lunatic, it's not a good sign. :icon_conf

If you had algae there were something wrong and not balanced. It could be your amount of light; too much light makes a green algae happy growing on HC leaves and on tank glass. On other hand, lack of CO2 could cause algea issue too (common brown algea). Another thing HC is a beautiful plant but you must need to trim them, keep a thin layer so light could reach in, if not in bottom will uproot and eventually turn to yellowish. That issue would affect any carpet plants if not taking good care properly. Did you lost all your HC?

Why would you go back reef tank?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

aquaquang said:


> Why would you go back reef tank?


I am not going to touch that question with a 10ft pole. Not on this forum.



Seriously, I gleaned much more fulfillment from my Reef tanks. So much more going on in them. I wouldn't say that I grew bored with planted. I fully intend to continue this tank as well, just making some changes. I have a degree in marine invert biology, so you could say that I am biased.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

That's a great looking stand. I especially like you used RED should make a great focal point in that room.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good and it is better without any handles on the sides, I painted the inside of my stand white and what a difference, plus I put in an 18 inch T8 fixture so that helps too. I came across your tank by accident following the troll, but I'm gad I did cause I'm getting ready to do a diy shrimp tank for my living room so I want to see what you do. That Vortex is a pretty serious pump (sweet) for a little tank but what's the black box is it a filter?

BTW it looks great!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I see it's an overflow after looking about at Glass Holes, but what is the benifit of an overflow in a shrimp tank? I'm trying to learn something here!


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

RWalleyTX said:


> i see you have THE BOOK on the side of the tank


What book is it?



aquaquang said:


> I don't know if you already know that but in case not, I noticed you have dosed fertilizer and that will kill all your beautiful CRS Grade SS, SSS (expensive) cause Fertilizer contains 'copper' and they are very sensible species, they don't appreciate that.
> 
> If you want to use CO2 and fert, Amano Shrimp would be a better choice.


Oh boy, this isn't true. If it kills them why doesn't it kill the Amanos? They're magically immune to copper? More likely answer is that the amounts of copper we dose in and feed are unlikely to cause an issue. Not sure, but isn't it in a different form in this case anyhow?

Yes, high grade CRS are more sensitive and I would err on the side of caution, but people are dosing and keeping them successfully so these blanket statements only serve to scare and perpetuate myths.

I look forward to seeing the moss grow in on this one!


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

150EH said:


> I see it's an overflow after looking about at Glass Holes, but what is the benifit of an overflow in a shrimp tank? I'm trying to learn something here!


Hey, sorry. The tank with the overflow is not for FW. It is to be a reef tank.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Great move. Once you go shrimp you won't go back...or something like that...

Can't wait to see your 60F nano reef.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

forrestp38829 said:


> Hey, sorry. The tank with the overflow is not for FW. It is to be a reef tank.


Thank god, I watched the videos and Glass Hole and those overflows move some water, I was picturing shrimp flying down into the pump.

It's still a cool little tank!


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh, I put a Fishneedit 70w Metal Halide pendant over my shrimptank. And that, coupled with the switch to a lily pipe outflow, has created a bit of surface scum. I ordered a fluval surface skimmer attachment for the intake, but the tank is too shallow. Crap! I think I am going to have to remove some of my substrate in one corner of the tank so that I can fit the surface skimmer attachment. Does anyone else have one of those in a Mini-M size tank? If so, do you have pics of the configuration?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Pics

















SHrimp seem happy, and I keep noticing so many babies. Once you know just how small they are, you see them everywhere.


----------



## CHHB (Oct 22, 2011)

Tank looks great! What plant did you have covering your substrate on page 3?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

So did you do anything about the surface scum? Drill the lily pipe right at the waterline and that will be enough to get rid of the surface scum or put in a couple of floating plants, your shrimp will love it and I bet your CPD would be more active too.

The new light doesn't look as bright or is that just the exposure of the photo?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

150EH said:


> So did you do anything about the surface scum? Drill the lily pipe right at the waterline and that will be enough to get rid of the surface scum or put in a couple of floating plants, your shrimp will love it and I bet your CPD would be more active too.
> 
> The new light doesn't look as bright or is that just the exposure of the photo?


I would say that this light is far brighter than the PCs that I had originally. This is a 70w MH. I raised the lily pipe to the water line, but I got lots of splash when I did that. The darn surface skimmer was too tall for the tank. I think I will get some floating plants. Probably not a bad idea to shade the tank a bit anyways. The light is pretty intense. Anyone have any floaters they want to get rid of?

Shrimp are growing like weeds. I already have 2 more gravid females as well.


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

My floating Salvinia only makes it harder to clean the surface scum.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

rikardob said:


> My floating Salvinia only makes it harder to clean the surface scum.


Interesting. At least maybe I won't have to look at it.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I keep Riccia floating then sell it off when it gets to be too much, but they do love it. Got any update photos it's been a while since you posted one?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Update, if you can call it that.

All is going well. Got a new plant package in, just letting them acclimate to my water. Floating them about. Not really sure what to do with them. Shrimp are still breeding like mad. I am in the process of setting up a new tank, so that I can breed them more selectively.


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

That's a really lovely tank! I dont think I've seen that invert in the last picture in any LFS though. :hihi:


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

synthorange said:


> That's a really lovely tank! I dont think I've seen that invert in the last picture in any LFS though. :hihi:


LOL, that was my little friend. It had been hanging around my tank for the last couple months. Then, 2 days ago, I saw all the shrimp munching on something. I looked closer, and it was the Ladybug carcass. At least it didn't go to waste. 

I planted some of the plants that were just floating loose on the last pics.  This, like most tanks, is a work in progress. I am trying to set up my new 10" cube selective breeding tank for my shrimpies. 



















Thanks for looking


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

What is the floating plant the ladybug is on? Very nice tank. I love the branch and how it twists.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

atom said:


> What is the floating plant the ladybug is on? Very nice tank. I love the branch and how it twists.


I think it is just regular old duckweed. Grows like mad.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

The floating plant is actually some type of salvinia, looks like salvinia natans to me. Anyway I am super jealous of your lady bug, I need one to come eat the aphids infesting my floating plants.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, the original ladybug eventually died. But I just noticed a brand new one has come to take it's place. THis one doesn't have any spots though.. I will try and get a pic. Weird


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful setup! How did that lady bug get on it in the first place?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

PIc Update, Plant Overload.

I am currently setting up another tank, to house some excess flora. I also have a Quasi Walstad style bowl in the making. I will include pics of them as well.


















































Oh, and that filter in the Vase is only temporary. I just put it in there to clear the water up after filling it, and I will probably run it after planting, for a bit.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice, that driftwood reminds me of some cattle skull you see in pictures of deserts and stuff. Nice lily pipes too.

Ps nice berried golden in that third pic! Those are some nice nice shrimp. How many did you start with?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Ps nice berried golden in that third pic! Those are some nice nice shrimp. How many did you start with?



DUde! That is one of the ones that I am giving away. I am hoping that my Kordon bags arrive before she drops those eggs. I didn't start with any, they just started showing up. I am taking drastic measures to rid my gene pool of this trait. If you want the next round of culls, be my guest. Let me know, and we can work it out in our "Deal".


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha, cool. I meant CRS in general. Lol

I don't know why they're hated so much. I'm going to start a "bastard blood line" club and see who joins. Lol



forrestp38829 said:


> DUde! That is one of the ones that I am giving away. I am hoping that my Kordon bags arrive before she drops those eggs. I didn't start with any, they just started showing up. I am taking drastic measures to rid my gene pool of this trait. If you want the next round of culls, be my guest. Let me know, and we can work it out in our "Deal".


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Gotta love that hagen elite mini  I like the look of those golden bees, +1 to mutt shrimp.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha, cool. I meant CRS in general. Lol


Haha, I see. I started with 5 about 1 year ago. But for the first few months, I had fish that were eating all the babies. So I really have only been breeding them for about 6-8 months. Now I have probably about 50 or so, and that is after selling 25-30 of them.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow. All the more impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

What brand are those lily pipes?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> What brand are those lily pipes?


Oh, sorry, been neglecting the thread. I am not sure of the brand of those pipes, but man are they sturdy. Very solid glass, and at 10mm, that is rare.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

forrestp38829 said:


>


what is that ball you have in the tank?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Lludu said:


> what is that ball you have in the tank?


I believe that's just a really spherical stone, lol :icon_smil


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh sorry. They are these. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/142507-ebi-ken-shou-just-ceramic-balls.html
Not sure if they work or not, but my shrimp love to hang out on them.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

UPDATEEE?! :biggrin:


----------

